# stance narrow or wide



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

The spin more relies on the proper movements of the torso/head...and of course making the right maneuvers approaching the ramp


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree with con, but I will also add that a wider stance is more stable for me in landing spins.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Its easier with a wide stance because u have a little more control over your nose and tail, and helps make ur landings easier. It doesn't really make that much of difference, but it defenitly looks better wide stance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree proper head, shoulder rotation as well as back leg and front flex is required when buttering (if this is what you are talking about - spinning), correct me if I am wrong. A wider stance also helps. From what I have read and experienced I think 3 inches wider than shoulder width at max. But thats just my opinion . Everyone is different. I found this a while back when looking for videos on buttering to give me an idea of what was involved:

Extreme Sports Forum

Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

come on guys havent u seen jed anderson's stance lately? its like as narrow as it goes and he's does 3's on 3's out. to answer ur question.. narrow stances make u spin faster. u look like a total gaper and are gonna get made fun of.. but u will spin faster for sure. do this.. stand up and put ur feet right next to eachother, right now on your floor, k then do a 360. now do the splits and try doing a 360. i rest my case. u spin twice as fast with a narrow stance..


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowolf, that is a great example. It really breaks it down with a mechanical example. I will remember that next time someone asks about it.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

a narrow stance means it will take too much energy to get your board around, wider stance=easy to get your board around, but harder to spin faster. narrow=sketchyer landings, wider=cleaner landings and saves


----------

